# Biogas from own digester



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...

I just ran into this and wondered if people really using a biodigester out there already...diy or bought...
https://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/homebiogas-20-ready-use-biogas-solution-home.html
Would love to own one, but again...here in Jersey...TO COLD...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> wondered if people really using a biodigester out there


I saw a short piece on TV the other day about how in many countries some rely on their livestock (mainly cows) to produce enough manure to generate all the gas they need for both cooking and lighting.



Meinecke said:


> Would love to own one, but again...here in Jersey...TO COLD...


Maybe if your holding tank was buried and well insulated it could work.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Have a look here:
http://www.build-a-biogas-plant.com/home-biogas/

Biogas Generation is used in Canada both private & commercial and now Municipalities are looking at it for sewage waste treatment and more... just down the road from me is a medium sized dairy operation runs exclusively off Solar & Biogas Generator power and even feeds into the power grid. New Jersey NOT too cold you just have to adapt for the zone.

That link above also has assorted plans and more for both home & commercial usage... There are 2 designs there which I know work in Canada as I have seen them in use, albeit slight modifications need to be done. This was always part of my plans and one reason why I selected the LPG appliances I did so I can switch later.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I worked on a huge waste water facility back then in the 90s in Germany and we had a huge digester for the left overs and incoming rough stuff...and 5 huge engines as generators...and i already loved it back than, but in private...
Since it is my first goal to be as sufficient as possible, i could even use the septic belongings for it...
Will def look into that link...
Thx!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There are several methane generators in Michigan dairy farms. With all the electricity a big dairy uses, hot water, vacuum pumps, refrigeration, feed processing, they are able to produce all their own electricity, plus sell the excess.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I read a long time ago that many chinese had a small pit next to the house where they threw kitchen waste. It was covered and had a small tube running to the kitchen to use the gas created to cook with.


----------

